# Kentucky Soda Bottles



## jblaylock

In between collecting Pepsi's, I've started picking up other Kentucky based soda bottles when the price is right, or if I have a connection to the place it's from. I thought I'd start a running thread of my bottles and hopefully some of you can give me your insight and share your KY soda bottles too. My Kentucky Pepsi Collection






 My John G. Epping Collection.  More info can be found HERE





  1946 Smith's Quality Beverages, Harlan KY.  I'm from Harlan County so I had to pick this one up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Wallins Bottling Works, Wallins Creek KY.  This is from the small coal camp town I lived in. More Info





 Wainscott's, Winchester KY.  Maker of the popular KY Beverage Ale-8-One.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  H.C. Catron Steam Bottling Works, Junction City KY.  (small town outside of Danville KY)I love this purple tinted bottle, one of my favorites
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danville Bottling Works, Danville KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RC Cola: LEFT-Louisville KY    RIGHT-Danville KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Nu-Icy & Cocoa Shake, Richmond KY (where I live now)Never heard of Cocoa Shake, seems like a knock-off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cumberland Valley Beverages & Day's Sparkling Beverages, Corbin KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green River, Prestonsburg KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinalco, Lexington KY.  More Info





 Kentucky's Orange, Lexington KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that's all for now, hope you enjoy.  I'd love to see other soda bottles from KY from other members.


----------



## CreekWalker

Beautiful collection!  Do you have all your locals? Your collecting goals are similar to mine. I collect the local bottles, hometown or where I have a connection , although I keep other towns near me. They end up being sold or traded later.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Some excellent pieces, Jblaylock. Creek Walker, I don't think anyone will ever have all the locals. Just known ones.


----------



## iggyworf

Excellent! Love the Pepsi's, since I also collect Pepsi. Like the shape of the Sinalco's. Sorry i don't have anything from Ky. But still keeping my eye out for a reverse swirl for you. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## 2find4me

Nice bottles, I especially like the Cumberland valley acl. I went to the Cumberland falls once, beautiful scenery.


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's an ACL soda from Louisville, KY: Spring Bank Beverages dated 1942 with a nice Indian picture on the front. I think this one's a pretty hard one to find. Nice collection by the way![attachment=IMG_1554.JPG][attachment=IMG_1552.JPG]


----------



## westKYdigger

Here's a shout out from the other end of the state
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Pop Kola & Pepsol ACL's from Murray, Dr. Wells ACL from Fulton, Riverside ACL from Hickman, Art Deco from Mayfield.  Others are as embossed.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I love some of the embossed ones as well as the River Side, but was Dr. Wells a National brand? I am 90% certain my town had a product here by that name and a near-identical bottle (if not identical.)  The W. B. Reid is superb in its embossing.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Bingo: I photographed a private-collection of Muskegon bottles, and here are two variants.No need to answer my above question... LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Murray Bottling Works... it looks like a seam is directly down the front over the embossing??


----------



## westKYdigger

I believe a lot of small town bottlers could not afford to sell Coke or Pepsi, so licensed brands like Dr Wells to compete with the bigger city companies.  They would buy the syrup from the national company. The bottler in Murray had several national/regional brands like nu-grape & used a generic bottle from the nu-grape company.  So it is very difficult to prove provenance, even though the local bottler advertised selling it.Tim


----------



## westKYdigger

What looks like a seam down the front of the Murray bottle is actually a crease in the glass.  The bottle is early ABM & has seams on both sides of the slug plate.  There is another crease part way down the back of the bottle, opposite the crease in the front.Tim


----------



## Robby Raccoon

That's very interesting. What a character-bottle.


----------



## CreekWalker

Like Dr. Wells , Jitney Cola, had a long run in our town.  Bear, it must have been a labeled straight side soda, although old local ads shown a embossed bottle. I don't have that one, of about four local embossed sodas. The Reid Horseshoe soda is outstanding! Has a TN cousin, a embossed Horseshoe, also a dead ringer , in my Jackson Bottling Co. soda. Good luck![attachment=august 7 pics 014.JPG]


----------



## jblaylock

WestKYDigger, I LOVE that Pepsol bottle.  How often do you see those?  If you ever run across another I'd love to have it.


----------



## westKYdigger

j,The only other Pepsol I have seen was bottled in Nashville. If your interested in it, I'll go back to where I think I remember seeing it.Creek,If you come across any West KY bottles (preferably Jackson Purchase area), keep me in mind.  I do have a Paris, Tn Pharmacy for possible trade.  Is the Jitney Cola related to the Jitney Jungle grocery store chain in Mississippi?


----------



## jblaylock

Tim, I'd really only be interested in it if it's from KY.  I didn't know how rare they are, but it seems they are a little rarer.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## CreekWalker

Yes, Brownsville had a Jitney Jungle too. I see a cool Jitney slug plate SS bottle from Knoxville on ebay occasionally. The JJ sign with a Pepsi logo is still painted on the brick of the original building.


----------



## CreekWalker

As the sign says: It hits the spot! I just never found the spot , where those Jitney bottles are. The straight side Pepsi, we find locally are from Memphis or Nashville, none were marked with Brownsville.[attachment=10-8-15 002a.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton

Do you only collect Pepsi from Kentucky or anywhere? LEON.


----------



## 2find4me

I have a Pepsi-Cola single-dot from Corbin, KY in rough shape.


----------



## jblaylock

2find4me said:
			
		

> I have a Pepsi-Cola single-dot from Corbin, KY in rough shape.



Is it the wide or narrow upper label version?


----------



## westKYdigger

Finally got to go digging today.  I found a farm dump that so far dates to 40's, 50's.  Occasionally I'll come across a local keeper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's a common debossed DP, BUT when I checked the bottom, I got excited.





I didn't know any local bottlers had a Dr Pepper license.It seems to be a day for Dr Pepper posts.


----------



## 2find4me

jblaylock said:
			
		

> 2find4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pepsi-Cola single-dot from Corbin, KY in rough shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the wide or narrow upper label version?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how to tell the difference?I also found a Dr. Pepper KYdigger, mine is from Panama City, FL.


----------



## jblaylock

I picked up this bottle last week.  I bought it for a few reasons; it was cheap, and it was bottled in Greensburg KY.  I go to this town a few times a year to fish and the bottling plant is still there.  Double Dry


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Very nice.


----------



## 2find4me

Jblaylock, nice bottle! What kind of fishing do you do? I have been to Kentucky once just for fishing.


----------



## jblaylock

2find4me said:
			
		

> Jblaylock, nice bottle! What kind of fishing do you do? I have been to Kentucky once just for fishing.



I do all kinds of fishing; boat, canoe, lake, river...just about anything.  I personally enjoy canoeing small rivers/large creeks and fishing.  I'm also involved with the North American Native Fish Association (NANFA) and I do a lot of seining and snorkeling.  I keep native fish at home in aquariums.  Right now I have a 125gal stream tank and a 75gal Coosa Bass tank. Here's my stream tank:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And some fish:


----------



## 2find4me

A stream tank, now that is cool. I have always liked fish and marine life. Right now all I have is a small tank with bluegill, hopefully I can get a bigger one soon. I would have to say my favorite kind of fishing is off a kayak for bass. I have tried fly fishing for trout but I am very an amateur.


----------



## grime5

did you get that cocoa shake in my vernon.i saw one there.it mine and yours is the only 3 i have seen. later greg


----------



## grime5

there is also a cold cola amber ss from junction city.small small town to have 2 bottlers from dont you think.later greg


----------



## jblaylock

Greg, I bought that Cocoa Shake from a guy from Lexington.  He had some Pepsi bottles I was trying to buy, but ended up with some others. Do you have the Cola bottle from Junction?  I'd like to see a photo.  I'm real curious about what was going on around Danville during this time.  You're right, Junction City is a tiny place so close to Danville.  I'm surprised it had 1 bottler, let alone 2. Check out this article.  I've tried to contact the writer to see if she came across any references to Pepsi in her research, but to no avail.  She also doesn't discuss Junction City.


----------



## grime5

i dont know how to post pictures on this here computer.you are more than welcome to stop by some time when your down this way.i dont work on modays or thursdays or saturday or sunday.email me at grime55atyahoodotcom and iwill give you my phone #.wish they had a bigger pic.of that coke.might be interested in it.i have a few more danville bottles not listed in that article.thanks greg


----------



## M.C.Glass

Here are a couple of my Kentucky bottles. I may have more, but this was all I felt like pulling out. The Cumberland Valley bottle has the train heading left - I think that's more rare. I snagged an embossed Pepsol this year too. Deco from Detroit, and beautiful.


----------



## jblaylock

Nice bottles MCglass.  I LOVE that Pepsol bottle, what an awesome design. I need to get one of those lefty Cumberland Valley bottles.  I've seen a few on ebay, but would rather find one local than pay the shipping......man, that Pepsol bottle..


----------



## M.C.Glass

Thanks Jay. I knew the Pepsol was a winner when I saw it. It didn't even have a price tag on it but I knew I was leaving with it.I understand the impulse to avoid shipping charges. They're a killer. But I had to make the conscious decision to accept them because I want bottles from KY and other places in my collection. It starts out local until you learn...


----------



## jblaylock

MCglass said:
			
		

> Thanks Jay. I knew the Pepsol was a winner when I saw it. It didn't even have a price tag on it but I knew I was leaving with it.I understand the impulse to avoid shipping charges. They're a killer. But I had to make the conscious decision to accept them because I want bottles from KY and other places in my collection. It starts out local until you learn...



Yeah, that Pepsol is a winner for sure.  What's the value on that one? I agree about the shipping.  I often pay up too because I'm trying to expand my collection.  Most of us probably moan and groan about ebay prices and shipping charges, but facts are, with ebay/internet, most of us would never have the chances to purchase the bottles we do from across the US, so you have to take the good with the bad I guess.


----------



## jblaylock

I picked up a few new KY Soda bottles recently: 2 More from Smith's in Harlan KY.  I'd love to be able to date these.  One has a 23 on the base, so I'm assuming its from 1923.  The other has some markings, but they are very hard to read.Bottle 1 - looks like it may have taken a label.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bottle 2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While in Harlan for Thanksgiving, I went by the old Smith Bottling Works building.  I know this dates to at least 1919.  I have an old Sanborn map with this as Smith Bottling Works from that year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another Wainscott's Bottle from Winchester KY.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amber Eppings Orange Crush


----------



## jblaylock

I wanted to post two of my newest KY bottles.

Gee Bee  Brand: Crab Orchard KY.
I really love the embossing on this one, so much detail and artwork. I've never heard of this brand and the town is a very small town in central KY, I thought it was cool.

















No Icy: Harlan KY.
In case you missed it earlier, I'm from Harlan county KY. There is no mention of who owned this, but it's a Root 30 bottle and I'd put my money on it being from the earlier posted Smith's Bottling Works. I don't think there were any other bottlers in Harlan at that time, and my research didn't turn up any other information.














If anyone has any additional information on these bottlers, I'd love to hear it.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker

Those are great! Thanks for the clear detailed photos, Bet the Ky collectors have taken notice.


----------



## jblaylock

Picked up this one today. It's from Richmond KY (where I currently live) and I thought it was cool.

Adams & Parrish Quality Beverages
Richmond Bottling Works 1900
6 1/2 Fl. Oz.


----------



## jblaylock

Another update.  I haven't seen too many bottles recently that interested me, but I picked up another Wainscott Bottle last week to go along with the others I have.

12oz Rippled Wainscott - Winchester KY

  

Here it is with the rest of the family:


----------



## CreekWalker

Great addition, Josh!


----------



## jblaylock

I've made a few additions over the past months, so I wanted to update my thread.

Wainscott Deco Bottle - Winchester KY, Aqua 9oz:  On Left
 

Richmond Bottling Works: Richmond, KY. 7oz


I added an 8oz Adams & Parrish Quality Beverage to match the 6 1/2 oz I already had:  Richmond Bottling Works, Richmond KY
 

I picked up another (LEFT) Danville Bottling Works: Danville KY,  A.L. bottles.  This one does not have the Contents 6 1/2 FLOZ on it like the one on the right does.
 



Crystal Bottling Co. Lexington KY - Clear: CBC in the center logo
 


Crystal Bottling Co. Lex KY: Registered, This bottle not to be sold D - Aqua
 


CBC Pair:


----------



## iggyworf

Those are nice. Thanx for showin!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Here's the bottle patent I was talking about that I was unable to send to you in a PM ...


----------



## jblaylock

Thanks, Bob.  I've still been looking for that Pepsi Double Drum patent, but haven't found it yet.


I also recently made a deal with another collector and no longer have the Wainscott Bottles I previously posted.

I have acquired these bottles:

In part of my trade I got this, Corbin Ice and Carbonating Co. Inc. Corbin KY
 


I also picked up another H.C. Catron Steam Bottling Works.  This one appears older than the one I already had.


----------



## jblaylock

I picked up a few additional bottles this week.

Roxa-Kola ACL, G.L. Wainscott - Winchester KY & an older Ale8 "It glorifies" bottle.  I recently made a deal on my prior Wainscott Bottles and no longer have them.  This two would have been great additions to the Wainscotts, but they are nice anyways.


Dunn's - Danville KY.  Red Rock and Players ACLs from Williamsburg KY.


Richmond Bottling Works - Richmond KY:
I got this one because of the other 3 Richmond bottles I have.  This one appears to be the oldest of the set.  It's rough, but it exists.


----------



## iggyworf

Nice stuff Josh. I collect 'Red Rock's' from Michigan.


----------



## SODABOB

Josh

I found this the other day regarding the Pepsi Cola drum bottle - its from a 1926 Illinois Glass Company catalog. I realize its not the Patent document you have been looking for, but it at least confirms the bottle was being produced in 1926 ...


----------



## jblaylock

Wow, thanks SPB. Interesting that they're making the Single Drum style, which wasn't the official design. I'd love to have a high res copy of the bottle to print.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Nice stuff Josh. I collect 'Red Rock's' from Michigan.


The Players Bottle has Red Rock on the back, is that the norm?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODABOB

jblaylock said:


> I'd love to have a high res copy of the bottle to print.



Josh

Try printing these enhanced images and see how they turn out. I did a test print and it wasn't too shabby!


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Nice stuff Josh. I collect 'Red Rock's' from Michigan.


I have one other Red Rock bottle. Bought this one from Appalachia VA because I was born near there and that's where my mom's family is from.











Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf

jblaylock said:


> The Players Bottle has Red Rock on the back, is that the norm?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Sorry Josh, that I do not know about.


----------



## jblaylock

Picked up a couple more yesterday.

First:  1927 Mt. Sterling Bottling Works, Mt. Sterling KY.  This bottle is near mint, and the design is very similar to the Crab Orchard bottle I have any another bottle from Carlisle, KY, all are Root Bottles.



I also picked these up. 
Kentucky Orange, LexingtonKY. I had 2 of these, but this one has a better label.
Cheer-Up. I don't see many of these from Danville KY.


----------



## algilp3

Couple of my favorite ACL's are the Bardstown Beverage (My Old KY Home) and Mammoth Beverage (Mammoth Cave)...


----------



## jblaylock

Thanks for sharing those Aaron, I really like those Mammoth bottles.  If I'm ever down your way, I want to see the collection.


----------



## jblaylock

Picked up a couple new ones:

Lexington Drug Co.  Lexington KY




Tipton Carb. Wrks.  Pollard Bros.  Mt. Sterling KY


----------



## iggyworf

Some more nice ones!


----------



## jblaylock

I hadn't typically been buying KY ACL's, but I found these cheap recently.

Cumberland Valley Beverages: Corbin KY
I have the 12oz regular bottle version of this so I needed this one to complete the set.


Dr. Herring's Ginger Ale: Dunn's Beverage - Danvillle/Lexington
I have other Dunn's bottles and Danville bottles.  I thought this brand was interesting and I hadn't seen one in KY before.
 

SunCrest and Nu-Grape: Sun Crest Bottling, Mt. Sterling KY
Since I recently acquired a coupled Mt. Sterling embossed bottles, I picked these up too.
 

 

Double Cola: Smith's Bottling Works, Harlan KY
I'm from Harlan and have several other Smith's bottles.  I wasn't aware of a Double Cola operation in Harlan.  This one is in rough condition, but it exists, so I bought it.


These next two, I wasn't sure to put them here or under my John. G. Epping thread. 
Falls City Beverage Co.  Louisville, KY
During prohibition, Falls City Beer starting making sodas.  At one point, John Epping was the distributor of Falls City.


----------



## algilp3

Anytime, we may just have to open a few boxes...


----------



## FallsCityCola

just curious if you know about this bottle or what it is worth by my understanding it was a falls city beer from Louisville,ky during proibition


----------



## jblaylock

I have a few Falls City bottles, but I've never seen that one. Perhaps @algilp3  knows more about it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## algilp3

*Falls City Cola*

Well the Falls City Cola bottle is a really nice straight side knock off Coke bottle.  Its one of my favorite knock off cokes in my collection.  Now, this bottle if I remember correctly does not have seam line going all the way to the top.  This takes the bottle to to being pre-1910.  Also, this is comparable to most bottles from the era with the slug print and style.  From this, I would assume this was an attempt to compete with Coke and other colas in the early 1900's.  This bottle pre-dates prohibition by several years. I paid $60 or so on Ebay in 2015 for mind.


----------



## FallsCityCola

Thank you for the info. greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jblaylock

FallsCityCola said:


> Thank you for the info. greatly appreciate it.



I'd buy it, if you want to sell it.


----------



## jblaylock

Let's try to liven up the forum with more bottles.

Club Cola - Lexington Parfay Co.



Nu-Grape: Crab Orachard KY.


----------



## iggyworf

Some more nice ones! I like the greenish color on the Nu-Grape.


----------



## jblaylock

2 more recent additions.

Lex Syrup & Beverage: Lexington KY





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Carlisle Bottling Works: Carlisle KY. 

I liked this one because it's a similar design as the Mr. Sterling & Gee Bee Crab Orchard Bottle, if you look back at them.





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

